# Sticky  end of the world/next blackout/zombie attack ..NEEDS or WANTS LIST



## tom g

not sure if this is in the right category ,maybe the mods can sticky this for everyone if it is informative .

heres my list 
------------
GENERATOR ....Costco 400 -800

lil buddy propane heater ...princess auto.....189.00 goes on sale periodically

solar panels princess auto ....not sure of pricing ....

camping gear ....pots pans and kerosene lanterns or battery powered lanterns 
got em but will look for lanterns .......princess auto or Canadian tire.

propane tanks filled and waiting .....so far have 2 will buy a bigger one when I can .seen these at Costco not sure of price or how heavy but will deff look into 

solar blankets from Canadian tire and or dollar store 

portable battery booster like red and fesso clown have posted from crappy tire , I can charge this from the generator and run the tank upstairs .

bottled water /cans of food/ dry good neccs have a selection .

please feel free to add or post here 
I was amazed to be honest on the stuff that princess auto had when Canadian tire home depot and Costco ran out of stuff this last week
when I went in there they were still selling heaters 
so they also have a lot of farm supplies and such a hidden gem that u should chk out .


----------



## altcharacter

You forgot booze


----------



## tom g

*yup*

booze ....lcbo ...lol thanks alt


----------



## Mikeylikes

altcharacter said:


> You forgot booze


LMAO ... I definitely have to meet you!


----------



## Letigrama

zombie make-up to blend in

LOLLOLOLOL

TOmmy you're killing me. I told Mark on the weekend, this is it! We're getting a generator, his reply was: Cool, we need it anyway for the Zombie apocalypse...

So I will get my little generator after all.


----------



## fury165

-Manual can opener
-tea light candles... Ikea sells them pretty cheap
-matches, lighters or fire steel
-battery operated or hand crank radio. 
-common medicine such as antihistamines, aspirin etc.


A PLAN....
So what would your family do if some emergency happened and everyone is at work, school, LFS? Does every one know what to do and where to meet in case of an emergency? Sounds tinfoil hatty right? Well folks, let us not forget that we have been through it three times right here in the GTA in the last decade - the great power outage in the summer of 2003, the flooding this summer and now this..

This is a great thread Tom, and i'd encourage everyone to expand their disaster contingency plans beyond your tanks...


----------



## altcharacter

Amazingly all of the things that have happened haven't really been disasters. The ice storm...we saw coming so it's our own faults for not preparing. The blackout in 2003 was just power being out. Most of us just BBQ'd and drank until we passed out so that wasn't really a problem. The floods in the summer...well...don't live in a ravine. 

I was born and raised in California and when the big earthquake hit back in 1989 THAT was a disaster!! Houses on fire, whole areas were demolished. Highways were obliterated. The power was out for weeks!! In that situation you just walk away from your house and aquarium.

In this situation I know it was cold but with the right tools (a generator or voltage inverter) you could last for weeks and not have any problems. As a matter of fact I went over to the FragCave today and he's still out of power but ready to sell coral if need be.

Just remember the booze!!


----------



## fury165

Agree that those three incidents can't compare to a real disaster like an earthquake however the point isn't to quantify when and why to get prepared - the point is to be prepared no matter what. Don't misunderstand me, I'm not griping because I got caught off guard... A matter of fact we never lost power and my building has its own backup generators. 

I am just amazed how little people give thought to a bit if preparation. Friends lost power in all parts of the city, in houses and condos alike and few of them were equipped to make it through one night. They thought their frozen lean cuisines constituted having emergency food lol. Most of them have thrown everything out of the fridge and freezer by now. If they had canned goods they couldn't open it because they only had electric can openers! 

Yesterday I went to the grocery near me and they were limiting families to one bag of milk due to supply and delivery issues. How many people realize the grocery stores only have 2-3 days of grocery on hand and they would run out if not resupplied in that period? 

You may have a back yard to BBQ and drink beer or a driveway to run your car all night to power your inverter but that is not an option for all if us who live in the city. 

So back to my point, it doesn't matter what you are preparing for, just be prepared.


----------



## tom g

*power outage*

Agreed rodger....we need to some thought in how we will cope...and it all has to be back
To basics. .when all this is over spend some time in the camping isles
At crappy tire, walmart, and princess auto...u will be amazed
Cheers


----------



## fury165

Never been to princess auto, will have to check them out. you should also check out LeBarons and MEC as they have everything you need.


----------



## tom g

*princess auto*

Its located at mcowan and 401. Tonnes of diff stuff from farm t hunting supplies to tools ...great place for DIY ....


----------



## tom g

*princess auto info*

http://www.princessauto.com/pal/en/currentSale.jsp


----------



## fury165

Another place I like is The Canadian Outdoor Equipment store in Mississauga and North Trail sports

http://www.canadianoutdoorequipment.com. 
http://www.northtrailsports.com/index.php

They carry some of the harder to find stuff I like. BTW I have no affiliation to these places that I mention other than being a customer. Hell, I've never even been camping, but did grow up in the Catskills LMAO!


----------



## sig

This is the most important tool to have. Otherwise adults will come and get all what you prepare. Do not expect any civility at this time. it is available in the Lebaron 
It will cover your living area with the proper ammo 

http://www.lebaron.ca/pdffiles/web_spec/win_sxp_defender_web.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Letigrama said:


> zombie make-up to blend in
> 
> LOLLOLOLOL
> 
> TOmmy you're killing me. I told Mark on the weekend, this is it! We're getting a generator, his reply was: Cool, we need it anyway for the Zombie apocalypse...
> 
> So I will get my little generator after all.


do not buy *small *generator. for another $200 - 400 get at least 5000W and it will handle your furnace and fishes. My neighbor was able to run two furnaces and few small lights with one generator 6250W starting and 5000 running. but you should have gas in storage. otherwise you do not need a generator. I am also going to buy gas stove. We had it before but I did what wife told me and we got electrical. She was happy at the time (very important), but unhappy now 
Champions generators very often are on sale in CT.

http://www.hobartwelders.com/products/popups/watt_usage.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I think the MODS should move this to the General Discussion area.

Having some homemade wood gas stoves made out of 2 pasta tins (one can smaller then the other) will allow you to mise on the wood fuel lasting longer and not 1. having to travel to get more wood 2. pay for more wood (say if you're in an apt and not have much deadwood around

Having a few wood gas stoves allows you to have one burned down to coals for simmering and one filled up for high heat. It is more effient as it is a 2 stage burning.















Takes at most 1hr if you have a slight idea but slow on making things. I was a total newbie at this and took me ~1hr. My 2nd one took me about 30mins to make. Not a bad idea to keep one in the car and a spare empty can of beans which fits a 500ml plastic water bottle well if your bottle water is frozen like in my case after a few days of cold temps.

Just put the bean can on top of the wood gas stove and use a tea light candle if you are in a car waiting out an emergency. The heat will heat the 3 cans making it a mini heater for the car and at the same time warming/defrosting frozen water.


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> This is the most important tool to have. Otherwise adults will come and get all what you prepare. Do not expect any civility at this time. it is available in the Lebaron
> It will cover your living area with the proper ammo
> 
> http://www.lebaron.ca/pdffiles/web_spec/win_sxp_defender_web.pdf


Let's not get too carried away here Sig . The use of firearms even in a matter of self defence is a big no no in our fair country. Just ask Ian Thomson...

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com...-acquits-man-who-defended-himself-with-a-gun/

However, I do agree that the knowledge of proper handling and use of a firearm is another asset to being prepared for anything.


----------



## sig

anybody has experience with these?

http://www.jetboil.com/products/cookingsystemsNEW

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> anybody has experience with these?
> 
> http://www.jetboil.com/products/cookingsystemsNEW


They are supposed to be good but you need fuel for it... I've been meaning to pick up this instead since you can use *any* type of wood you can find plus you can charge your USB Devices as well. http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-overview/features/


----------



## sig

WOW. thanks for sharing, but I am going to get natural gas stove anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Steel_Wind

fury165 said:


> They are supposed to be good but you need fuel for it... I've been meaning to pick up this instead since you can use *any* type of wood you can find plus you can charge your USB Devices as well. http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-overview/features/


No experience at all -- but that is VERY cool. More of a backpackers gem than a true power outtage stove -- but I would have been very happy to have it this past week. Thanks for this one.


----------



## altcharacter

Why would you need to charge a cellphone when you're backpacking? This seems counter productive to actually trying to get out of the rat race....

I mean, if you're taking a cell for emergencies just keep it off right? Also, you could take a solar panel to charge your phone. It's lighter and easier to use.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10000mAh-So...-iPhone-iPad-Samsung-Cell-Phone-/261304643246

Greg I own a gas stove, gas dryer, and a gas fireplace so I really had no problems when the power went out. The only problem we really had was keeping the fish and coral warm.


----------



## fury165

I had read about these ion a gear blog sometime in 2011 while looking for a portable battery charger for my gear. I liked the 2 for one aspect of it (fire and power source) as well as the fact you can use whatever wood you can forage. At that time they were only available from the manufacturer in the US. shipping was a killer on a reasonably priced item though. It isn't perfect but Hurricane Sandy solidified the reason I was even considering it... Have a read of this blog post, they got a lot of press from this not to mention karma 

http://www.biolitestove.com/news-pr...lite-delivers-emergency-sandy-campstoves.html


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Why would you need to charge a cellphone when you're backpacking? This seems counter productive to actually trying to get out of the rat race....
> 
> I mean, if you're taking a cell for emergencies just keep it off right? Also, you could take a solar panel to charge your phone. It's lighter and easier to use.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10000mAh-So...-iPhone-iPad-Samsung-Cell-Phone-/261304643246
> 
> Greg I own a gas stove, gas dryer, and a gas fireplace so I really had no problems when the power went out. The only problem we really had was keeping the fish and coral warm.


Wouldn't know.. Never been backpacking, but i have other devices that I would want to keep charged - portable GPS, Cameras, iPads etc. how do you keep that solar battery charged when it runs out and it is in the middle of the night or on rainy days?

Thinking outside of the box, I'm interested in it for emergency situations in a pinch, not camping as there are stoves better suited for that task. Read the blogpost I linked and tell me it isn't useful.

I have a gas stove too, but not sure i want to use it when the electric exhaust fan isn't working. My range does not back onto an external wall and relies on exhaust fans to vent to the outside. Will that be safe, anyone?


----------



## sig

these are nice

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Emberlit-Sta...564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d16885a54

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*just curious*

so its been about a week since the storm that has I think potentially destroyed many peoples tanks . what actions have u guys made to prepare a bad weather or power outages ...


----------



## 12273

Nothing yet LOL.

No more money left for generator .

It's just a matter of time before the next one. Tick tock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

My wife made cookies and we bought more alcohol. We are good for another blackout


----------



## pyro

altcharacter said:


> My wife made cookies and we bought more alcohol. We are good for another blackout


We will all be over once the next blackout hits. I'll bring ice!


----------



## Steel_Wind

The only thing I have done so far is buy the Vortech battery backup on Boxing Day sale from Go Reef (they had 10% off everything, including Vortech). It's a small thing but for the vast majorities of all power outtages, it's probably all I will really need. 

To be fair, the Ice Storm we just had, unless you were in Eastern Ontario/Quebec in 1998, is a once-in-a-lifetime event... so far at least.

When it gets to the 2003 Eastern North America lights out event, or this past epic ice storm, the only solution is a large and significant power generator. Even that isn't the whole story, as it is practically very difficult to safely keep enough gasoline on site and at the ready to last more than 1 day. And as gasoline goes stale every six months or so, you need to keep renewing it. Then you have to be able to replace it during the power outtage, at the time when many stations can't pump gas. Not as easy as it sounds on a practical level.

Not a big deal for those with a car -- but I actually don't have one. So this is, practically speaking a real pain in the ass for me. And then getting more gas during a significant power outtage can become a real ongoing challenge.

Still , when you get right down to it, it's a matter of money. If you want to throw a chunk of cash at a generator and some preparedness, and ideally spend some more money on an electrician for your home so that you can get that generator power easily to your furnace during an outtage, this isn't all that hard to do. Money makes the problem go away. Staying consistently "on top of it" in terms of ready gasoline at hand is, at a practical level, the real barrier.


----------



## 12273

For long term survival If society for a crap I think the best thing would be remote and prepared.

Water:

A means of boiling, collecting and storing water is important. Many ways are easy and available at local camping shops. Being close to water preferably a creek or lake. If next to a creek be aware of what's up stream to prevent toxins and disease.

Lakes are better unless it's a spring fed creek.

Food:

Plenty wild edibles. Including blueberries, raspberries, mushrooms, cat tail roots (boiled), wild onions. Having some seeds stored in a vacuum bag is very important. Vegetables, fruits and herbs can all be stored in sealed containers for future use and planted in the spring.

Fishing gear for fish. And shotgun of hunting. A rifle is also good but a shotgun can take down rabbits to moose depending on ammo used. Knives and sharpening stones and leather belt for stroping. If rabbit will make up most of your diet than eat the whole thing. Liver, heart and eye balls. Avoid eating brain matter as it carries prions and can cause disease such as mad cow. Also avoid spinal fluid. You can starve from eating rabbit and you need fat added to your diet.

Beavers, porcupines and raccoons can add beneficial fats as will fish (omega fats)

To get you by for a couple weeks while you sort stuff out consider the freeze dried meals. They will last years and fairly cheap. They are very high in sodium so plenty to drink is important.

Shelter:

Shelter will be most important. If you can keep and transport tarps it will make life much easier. A caning can be built in a few days and using small trees as supports you can drap a tarp over it. Sizes of up to 20x16 are easy and don't take much time. These will take time and may need a few trips out to find supplies but can be made fairly easily.

Tents as back up should be considered. Warm sleeping bags and made to withstand -50 temps is a must.

Clothes:

Versatile clothes and wool are your best friend. Wool although itchy will keep you warm even if it's wet. And being wet and cold means certain death within a short time.

Wool wool wool. It can save your life. Hats, gloves, pants and sweaters.

Fire:

Matches, lighters and flint rocks should be stored. Water proof matches are recommend and strike anywhere. A zippo and fluid is best and will withstand windy days to start a fire. Flint rocks are pricey but last for a really long time and can be used wet. To get fire wood you'll need a saw. Unless it's a swampy area. Most areas will have a lot if dead trees to support you for a winter depending on how cold it gets.

Booby traps are also important. Can warn you of bear, intruders and other large animals. Mountain lions are slowly making a comeback In ontario and that's something to consider. Although the MNR will deny it there have been many sightings.

Keep to small groups of people to avoid having to take care of sick and injured people. Having a supply of meds and medical supplies is important but not always feasible.

I'm sure I'm forgetting a bunch of stuff but it's a start. This is some of my plan and I hope it never comes to that. If it does I'll be somewhat prepared .

Some might see this as unnecessary but you can't say for sure it can't happen and when it comes down to it. We are one month without power away from being animals. A few days, a week maybe even two weeks we will be somewhat civil and law abiding. Three weeks to a month and all goes to hell. A mass power outage is not impossible and could last a long time. Not just a week.

Better safe than sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

An interesting read on the realities of hunting and gatering. http://woodtrekker.blogspot.ca/2013/09/living-off-land-delusions-and.html


----------



## altcharacter

I think all of you are screwed since none of you know how to cook


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> I think all of you are screwed since none of you know how to cook


Er.. Don't be too sure about that my friend.


----------



## Steel_Wind

This may take a cook-off to resolve!


----------



## altcharacter

Fried rice cook off it is!!!

Bring your best Chao Fan buddy!!!


----------



## fury165

Chow Fan? How pedestrian . Will this do?.. A little something I whipped up for New Years eve *Paella Valencia*


----------



## altcharacter

Now I KNOW you need some help. Anytime you want to trade some frags for some classes give me a shout


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Now I KNOW you need some help. Anytime you want to trade some frags for some classes give me a shout


Sure, I don't know how to make Churros yet


----------



## sig

here is the next purchase

http://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weath...er+with+NOAA+Certified+Weather+Alert+&+Cables

or this one

http://radioworld.ca/axis-p-10311.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Steel_Wind

fury165 said:


> Chow Fan? How pedestrian . Will this do?.. A little something I whipped up for New Years eve *Paella Valencia*


Wow. He's serving up my cleanup crew for dinner!

I'm not against seafood, but given the theme of the site, might be that a meat dish or pasta would have been more thematic for the cook-off throw down


----------



## fury165

All shellfish were caught in my tanks. 😊


----------



## fury165

*Safe Food Storage*

Here is a good resource on food storage in the event of power loss. http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/food storage/article/emergency preparedness food.pdf

Emergency food and water

http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/food storage/article/emergency food and water.pdf

*Emergency water purification using Clorox*
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com...cle/Emergency Water Purification & Clorox.pdf


----------



## altcharacter

So does anyone watch preppers?


----------



## fury165

Once you separate the over the top preppers, there is quite a bit of good info in the show.


----------



## loonie

I feel sorry for you guys during this power outbreak. Not only it hurts you lost your livestock in tanks but the daily living is not pleasant. We in Mississauga, must thank the good Lord, we did not have such problems, I had a about five hours of power lost but no problem with my tanks.


----------



## goldfish

*What's a good backup besides gas generators?*

I'm looking at one of the following:

http://www.theinverterstore.com/inverters-by-watts-800w-1500w.html

Which one would you recommend to be able to run a 300W heater + 1 power head for 2-3 days (Assuming that power is back)?

Thanks.


----------



## wtac

The inverter is one component but you will need a battery for the converter to change from DC to AC.

Deep cycle marine batteries are commonly used but @$250-400 ea (new). I don't remember what they use to keep them charged. there are DIY plans out there as well as calculators to determine how many batteries you will need for power consumption and run time..

Easier to just get a portable gas generator, IMHO. If you have the $$$, a natural gas back-up gen for the house is best and you can stay in when the main power grid goes out. Also a good selling feature should you plan to move.


----------



## 12273

I would recommended this water truck. Great for running over zombies and you can have a 2000 gallon portable fish tank .

It's a win win









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim

We had no problems during the power outage as we were already prepared and you can do it somewhat inexpensively if you are willing to wait and shop for deals.

Portable car battery booster from CT that also has a cigarette lighter plug so you can carry it in your car to boost it, charge your cell phone etc. It was 35$ on sale. I didn't see it online, but I saw it recently in CT. Charges by plugging it into normal wall socket. Good for about 10 boosts on a dead battery.

2 burner campstove bought from the coleman warehouse sale: 33$

20 lb propane tank.

Propane tank hose for the campstove, buy one from Sail, they are about 30% cheaper than the ones from CT.

Marth Stewart pots picked up at a garage sale ($5 for 2), all metal so nothing will melt.

Stove top kettle for tea (brand new at a garage sale $3.00 I think)

Coleman coffee maker for campstoves. They cost about 70, but I got mine on sale for $5.

LED lantern 3 pack from CT for $20. 70 hours.

-40 rated coleman sleeping bags bought from coleman warehouse sale 20$ each.

Big freezer packs bought from dollar store. Transfer them to the fridge when the power goes out.

Batteries from the dollar store. Panasonic brand.

My old coleman naptha lantern (only used outside) so you can see to cook.

Cans of stew and soups as they cook fast.

Pre-cooked veggies (blanched) stored in the freezer, so they cook fast and you conserve propane.

3 pack of coleman fuel bottles as a backup in case the BBQ tank runs out. You get an hour cooking time on 2 burner per bottle.

For the tank: Just covered it in a sleeping bag. On day 2 I scooped water and poured it into the tank to make sure the water was oxygenated.

Water: Our building generator runs the water pumps, but we also had 2 1/2 gal ro tank. If you are ina building and it pumps water to the top and gravity does the rest, as soon as the power goes out, whip to the bathroom and fill up the bathtub so you have water for the toilet. We have a big jug we keep in the back.

matches bbq lighter etc.

The only other thing we need to get is a UPS for the computer. Since we use VOIP, I may get one that is big enough to run the modem and voip router for a few days although we have cell phones for backup.


----------



## 50seven

If you're stuck in an apartment building, then a small generator will generally make less noise. If propane powered, then it will be even quieter. It's nice to have 3000+ watts of power, but when you've got neighbours and property management that you don't want to offend, little is better than nothing.

My sister made a cookstove out of regular bricks loosely stacked in a square with a space in the middle. do about 6 layers like this and leave 1 brick out at the bottom. Light a fire underneath using small sticks or bits of wood. All the heat is channeled upward and heats any pan you put on top. In the absence of cooking fuel, I could see it as being a viable and efficient way of cooking on a balcony.

+1 on the bathtub water storage idea. 

For anyone serious about solar/battery backup systems and other alternative power devices, head to Batteries Experts in Pickering.


----------



## Tim

50seven said:


> If you're stuck in an apartment building, then a small generator will generally make less noise. If propane powered, then it will be even quieter. It's nice to have 3000+ watts of power, but when you've got neighbours and property management that you don't want to offend, little is better than nothing.


some people use marine battery set ups as well. Not sure a generator will go over well in a building unless it is dead quiet 



50seven said:


> My sister made a cookstove out of regular bricks loosely stacked in a square with a space in the middle. do about 6 layers like this and leave 1 brick out at the bottom. Light a fire underneath using small sticks or bits of wood. All the heat is channeled upward and heats any pan you put on top. In the absence of cooking fuel, I could see it as being a viable and efficient way of cooking on a balcony.


someone here made a campfire on their balcony. All went well until someone noticed the smoke and called the fire dept. They were politely asked to leave by management.  I'd stick with a campstove. Easier to put out lol.

+1 on the bathtub water storage idea.

saved our asses many times as our area seems to get particularly hard when the grid goes down.



50seven said:


> For anyone serious about solar/battery backup systems and other alternative power devices, head to Batteries Experts in Pickering.


There is a DIY site so you can recharge batteries using small solar power units that you wire into your recharger. Just google it.

If it is in the summer and you need hot water say for a shower, have an extra long water hose and coil it on your roof and let the sun do it's job. Just have an attachment at the end of the hose that allows for on/off. Or get a solar shower bag made by coleman.


----------



## 50seven

I was really referring to a bit more extreme of a situation than we had 2 weeks ago. That was simply an inconvenience. As the title of the thread suggests, I'm talking about SHTF kinda stuff.

An open fire on a balcony is definitely a no-no, but if you have nothing and nowhere else to go, these things would be a viable last resort. You could always just leave and visit friends/family who are more readily able to deal with such a situation, but if that were impossible, there are many ways in which to make do and still be safe and comfortable.


----------



## sig

*Inverter Generator Test Result*

here is what I got

http://www.championpowerequipment.com/generators/75551i/




 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## tom g

*generator*

good purchase sig....


----------



## goldfish

sig said:


> here is what I got
> 
> http://www.championpowerequipment.com/generators/75551i/


Do these generators have to be started once in a while or can it be stored away until the next power failure?


----------



## altcharacter

They are like any other generator in that sense


----------



## tom g

*generators*

generators should be chkd for oil .run once a month or a schedule time 
not sure if anyone can comment on how long fuel should be stored for before it is no good .
I was planning on running monthly and changing fuel every 2-3 months rotating it in to car fuel tank and refilling jerry cans .
maybe someone with some exp on outdoor motors and equip can comment .


----------



## 50seven

If you're storing a gas motor for more than a couple months, the shellacs in the gasoline will begin to coat the carburetor with gunk. Use an additive called "fuel stabilizer" (sold under a number of different trade names) in your fuel and run it for a minute or two if you know you're going to store it for a while. You can easily store over a year like this.


----------



## fury165

Good find Sig, how much did it cost?


----------



## fury165

This looks pretty good for water storage in a situation where you don't have any time or means to store water in large volumes. It sells for ~20.00 and is well regarded by people who have them.

http://www.waterbob.com


----------



## goldfish

In the worst case scenario, I would only want to run a heater (300w) and a small power head for my DT. Would a UPS similar to this work in this case?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5618667&Sku=U12-42368

How long can the UPS run until the battery backup runs out?

Any UPS that you can recommend?


----------



## sig

goldfish said:


> In the worst case scenario, I would only want to run a heater (300w) and a small power head for my DT. Would a UPS similar to this work in this case?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5618667&Sku=U12-42368
> 
> How long can the UPS run until the battery backup runs out?
> 
> Any UPS that you can recommend?


do not waste money on this stuff. I have UPS ~ 500w. in theory it should run 10W device for 10 hours. Hopefully it will work for 2.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Steel_Wind

FWIW, the Vortech battery backup running a MP10W in power saving gas exchange circulation mode will last for DAYS; at least 2 and perhaps as many as 6.

If you need circulation for an MP40, you are looking at 48-72 hours using their battery backup.

I bought one on Boxing Day given the then _searingly recent_ Ice Storm. The downside is cost as the Vortech back-up with HST will run you about $200. Like all things Ecotech, it costs $$.

The guys at BRS had a major power outrage in Minnesota that lasted about 40 hours a few years back. All of their office tanks had Vortech battery backups. They didn't lose one coral or fish according to BRS and they attribute that success to the Vortech battery backups.

I bought it for peace of mind. Your priorities may be different.


----------



## fury165

The vortech batteries will keep a single MP40 going up to 36 hours... Unless you daisy chain two batteries for double the runtime.


----------



## tom g

*update*

so its been a few weeks since the storm ,whos done what if anything .
I have purchased a generator extensions cords hot plate stove top /lil buddy heater (propane ) ,both propane tanks filled and will purchase one more just because I bbq daily. purchased supplies to run remote power source to furnace opting away from transfer switch .rubber maid tubs in basement with flashlights tubs marked for easy visual .
still in progress ....will look into free to aire antenna to get info from .
solar panels to charge up some batteries /trickle charger


----------



## fury165

For the fish
bought a second Vortech Battery 

For the humans
Stocked up on some canned goods that were on sale
Bought a few more cases of bottled water
Tested Rechargeable AA, AAA and CR123A Batteries
Researched alcohol fuel stoves that are safe to operate indoors.


----------



## tom g

*update .....*

purchased 1000w inverter from Canadian tire on sale this week 89.00
also walking thru the isles in the fishing section found battery operated airetors for 24.99
anyone have any nifty ideas on how to set up inverter . my plan is to have 2 batteries charged with trickle charger and invertor pluged in to batteries to run airaters and heaters for two tanks ....will look into purchasing a 100w solar panel to charge batteries ....and run a few things off of when in need .
anyone with some exp in inverter set up and solar panels please feel free to comment ..


----------



## 50seven

I've set up a few solar systems/ backup systems... it's really easy. 

Running 12V appliances is MUCH more efficient than running an inverter and using the 110v appliance. Unless you spend big money on a high-end inverter, you can't get away without losing battery power in the transfer process.

Look in to purchasing a couple 12V pumps for circulating the water (a MUST for SW); I know there are a few different designs available.

Unfortunately nobody makes a 12 aquarium heater that I am aware of. If I find one I'll let you know.

You will need a properly sized charge controller to go with a solar panel. And don't cheap out on wire as you will lose power if you do. I see no problem for a 100-120W panel and a 200Ah battery bank to be able to indefinitely power the essentials of a small to medium sized aquarium, planted or reef (no lights)

I may try making a 100% 12v-powered nano reef tank just to say I did it... Now you've got me thinking....


----------



## tom g

*inverter*

im not really looking to run the system with a inverter more for ,,, charging up the batteries and being able to run some equip when a power outage occurs , I have the generator for extended power failure but for the one or two hour ones would be good to have some charged batteries to run the air pumps ...
as for generator to furnace I will most likely put a outlet box near furnace so I can disconnect and just plug in generator to directly run the furnace decided against transfer box ....


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> If you're stuck in an apartment building, then a small generator will generally make less noise. If propane powered, then it will be even quieter. It's nice to have 3000+ watts of power, but when you've got neighbours and property management that you don't want to offend, little is better than nothing.
> 
> My sister made a cookstove out of regular bricks loosely stacked in a square with a space in the middle. do about 6 layers like this and leave 1 brick out at the bottom. Light a fire underneath using small sticks or bits of wood. All the heat is channeled upward and heats any pan you put on top. In the absence of cooking fuel, I could see it as being a viable and efficient way of cooking on a balcony.
> 
> +1 on the bathtub water storage idea.
> 
> For anyone serious about solar/battery backup systems and other alternative power devices, head to Batteries Experts in Pickering.


After like 3 days if you place still glows like a glow bug the zombies/people will be start looking your direction. A Honda light weight one person portable (~35lbs IIRC) can offer you 1000W or 2000W power from the two models they have and well known for being quiet. Like IIRC 35-40dB. So if you had to bail the apt. Taking your main supplies with you at least the generator if you choose to take it with you (or have a friend help carry) can move quickly if the zombies are coming. Yes I know zombies do not exist but it could also mean criminals/desperate people as well. Remember, zombies hate fast food. 

About your sis's stove there. Sounds very much like the Rocket Stove. I've looked a lot into the designs and such over the years. Found a video on YT using as little as a few bricks.





 - 6 block dual burner rocket stove





 - Portable rocket stove. You can use aquarium sand, playground sand, wood ashes, perlite, gravel, etc

One issue with the Rocket Stove is it needs to heat up the brick or insulation then it will not smoke anymore (if you need to be more covert and not make smoke signals).

I have made a few wood gasifier stoves before and I recommend making a few and keeping on in the car and home. After about 1 min of burning wood the smoke disappears because of the gasification. It is EASY to make. You have pretty much all the materials at home or in a recycling bin.





 - DIY wood gasifier stove 2

Check the other videos on the YT recommends. I watched a few to get a better idea on how to make it. You could make one with a Multitool/Swiss Army Knife if that is all you have. Tho a drill makes life easier. If you don't have large drillbits then punch a few more holes.

I made mine with Primo pasta can and a carnation milk can and made another one with a pineapple juice can (~1.5L?) and a unico kidney beans can. First time I made one I took like 3hrs. Second time I made one it took like 30-40mins to make. You can make them any size you want as long as one can is smaller then the other. If you wanted to make something so multifuntional and nesting you could take a camping enamel cup or stainless cup and find a can that fits that cup then find a can smaller then that tin. Now after you make the stove nest it inside the camping cup.

If you make an alchohal stove out of a redbull can and make it small and if the inner can of the compact stove you just made is wide enough you can nest the alchohal stove inside it so you can burn wood or any alcohal/drinkable alcohal/methanol fuel.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> If you're storing a gas motor for more than a couple months, the shellacs in the gasoline will begin to coat the carburetor with gunk. Use an additive called "fuel stabilizer" (sold under a number of different trade names) in your fuel and run it for a minute or two if you know you're going to store it for a while. You can easily store over a year like this.


I recently looked into STAB-IL brand (IIRC made by Eagle) to store some fuel after the ice storm for the snow blower. While researching it said if you double dose the fuel stablier the fuel can last longer then a year.

I also did some reading before and I forgot which site it was (survivalboard or somewhere else) where there was a long post reply from other people that have stored fuel for years and thier reports on how well the fuel held. I only remembered one comment clearly that one person had a supply of stab-il and thier finding was if you store the fuel and each year and keep reloading stab-il into the stored fuel you refresh the fuel from breaking down. IIRC that person owned a few number of equipment that used petrol and tested it on thier gear and their equipment roared to life quickly.

While we are on the fuel subject coleman white gas I have read a lot of reports of people using like 10yr old fuel in stoves and working like new. It seems a lot of people that stored some spare fuel found it later years later and tested it and it works. From what I read 3-10yrs no problems. That is good to knowif you use a stove that runs white gas.


----------



## tom g

*big buddy heater*

princess auto has this on special this week ...awesome heater

http://www.princessauto.com/pal/en/Radiant/4000-to-18000-BTU-Big-Buddy-Heater/8172462.p

anybody get affected by the huge power outage yesterday ....howd you make out we were out for about 5-6 hours


----------



## tom g

*big buddy heater*

well today I bit the bullet and found very few of these heaters in stock , purchased for this great sale price along with a few camping canisters ..next purchase will be adaptor hose so I can use propane bbq tank to run this ..also in my kit with this heater will be a battery powered carbon monoxide detector .to be used when this is used . again I will note this is not for indoor use ,but I will always use this to warm up the room with a little bit of ventilation and will not run for long periods of time , it is not meant for indoor use but I h ave seen this heater in action and it is truly amazing ...
cheers 
tom

my goal is to have furnace wired up for generator with in the next few weeks


----------



## Sandeep

Propane heater used indoors when furnace not working kills family of three in Brampton in their sleep from carbon monoxide. Just great.


----------



## tom g

*propane heater*

Fully aware of the dangers of dangers ..hence the carbon monoxide 
detector mounted on the side of unit.....window open for small amount of ventilation..
and furnace being prepped for generator hook up ....all steps I am 
taking...im not saying to run unit non stop ...I am using it to warm up then 
shut off.......some people have a false sense of judgment when shit 
happens .I am trying to protect my family as much as I can by taking steps 
to better a bad situation...


----------



## fury165

Costco has the Champion generator 7200 on sale for 160.00 ($900.00 reg. $739.00 after discount) until March 30th.. Available online as well. http://www.costco.ca/Champion­™-7200-W-Portable-Generator.product.10315050.html.

Edit: Actually it may be cheaper in store but you'd need to verify. I saw a pic that has it $749.99 reg and $589.99 on sale. The picture was taken in Quebec but should be the same price I would think.


----------



## Y2KGT

fury165 said:


> Costco has the Champion generator 7200 on sale for 160.00 ($900.00 reg. $739.00 after discount) until March 30th.. Available online as well. http://www.costco.ca/Champion­™-7200-W-Portable-Generator.product.10315050.html.
> 
> Edit: Actually it may be cheaper in store but you'd need to verify. I saw a pic that has it $749.99 reg and $589.99 on sale. The picture was taken in Quebec but should be the same price I would think.


I was at Costco in Mississauga today and can confirm the sale price is indeed $589.99. 
--
Paul


----------



## tom g

*generator*

great deal on the generator , the next model down I believe is 425.00
it is 4500 watt and 5625 peak watts ...


----------



## tom g

*inverters ....at crappy tire*

i was at crappy tire today ... there are several models of invertors on sale if anyone is up to getting one .... I picked up a 300 watt invertor for the car ... 
just a FYI.......
cheers


----------



## fury165

Time to revive this thread... This week Sept 29-Oct 5 Costco has the Champion 7200 generator on sale again for 150.00 off.


----------



## tom g

Revive.......
I like the way fury thinks
Dont be the guy or gal that says wtf do I do now.....


----------



## 12273

I figure enough of you bought generators I'll bring my stuff to your place. Ha ha ha. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*walking dead*

Well since its the season priemere of the walking dead next week
lets revive this thread.

Whos ready and whos not...


----------



## tom g

*whos ready .....*

seems like a good nite to see whos ready for it ......


----------



## Crayon

Let's add the Nightwalkers from GOT to this list. How do you defend against them?

Oh, besides a dragon.


----------



## tom g

*wake up this thread ....*

wake her up guys ...


----------



## CoralPatron

altcharacter said:


> Just remember the booze!!


Always will have a pleasant end of the world that way


----------



## vvatermelons

Any ideas for backup power in a condo? 

Generator on balcony is out of the question (not allowed) in case anyone was going to suggest that lol


----------



## tom g

*Back up*

Solar power panels ..... charging and a. Few batteries....
Invertor .....battery powered air bubblers ....


----------



## twobytwo

Thats a tough question, 

For solar panels, assume they'd be on a balcony. You'd likely need to lay them flat, as most condos have rules about what you can put up and hang on a balcony since it's a common element. Then, you'd need to figure out how to wire them up through the balcony door to the batteries inside (I wouldnt leave batteries outside with rain and potential freezing in the winter). I don't know about your condo, but when I lived in mine, there's no way I would have gotten approval to drill through and exterior wall.

There's also wind generators but you get into the same issue of not being allowed to set it up in a condo, and how to route the power inside.

I think the best (and only?) option for someone in a condo apartment is a UPS (uninterrupted Power Supply). plan on running only the essentials like a heater and circulation pump.

*A bit unrelated, but I like my BIOLITE stove which I take camping. Not for aquarium use, but I make a small fire with twigs and it produces enough power to charge a phone.


----------



## tom g

*Power outage*

I never really thought about that Noah I never lived in a condo...I agree with a ups something similar to the
Ecotech...there are some diy.. ideas for them on youtube


----------



## vvatermelons

Thanks for the replies guys =) 

The only thing I got so far is a backup battery from jebao (similar to the ecotech one). 

Is there any good guides on how to set up deep cycle RV batteries as a backup power? How to have them kick in when power runs out and give them an outlet to plus stuff into? 

I have a general idea of what I need, but a guide would be great 

Thanks!


----------



## tom g

*Shit's and.giggles*

Saw this today....

http://comicbook.com/thewalkingdead...s-a-plan-for-the-walking-dead-in-real-life/#4


----------



## tom g

*freezing rain*

well its getting pretty precarious out there good luck all ......


----------



## Crayon

Watching Ash vs. Evil Dead.......I dunno. Gonna give it a few more episodes......


----------



## giermoivi

Crayon said:


> Watching Ash vs. Evil Dead.......I dunno. Gonna give it a few more episodes......


Try this comedy gory but funny

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*whos still here and doing ok*

since the end of the world is close , whos still here and doing ok &#8230;

home safe here , anyone else still here &#8230;...


----------



## loonie

tom g said:


> since the end of the world is close , whos still here and doing ok &#8230;
> 
> home safe here , anyone else still here &#8230;...


Am still around, but stay at home, boring, restricted LFS visits.

Only travel is 5mins drive to drop of spouse and pick up from work

Lets hope everyone is safe.


----------



## tom g

*2*

That's 2....


----------



## Abner

tom g said:


> since the end of the world is close , whos still here and doing ok &#8230;
> 
> home safe here , anyone else still here &#8230;...


I'm here...work....fragbox...home!! Social distancing. Tank is getting love I can tell you.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

Got bored so started doing water change everyday!

Getting my hand wet everyday. Took a rock out and scraped off all 100+ nice blue striped mushrooms so I can mount something else that won't be smothered by the damn mushrooms.


----------



## littletnklvr

conix67 said:


> Got bored so started doing water change everyday!
> 
> Getting my hand wet everyday. Took a rock out and scraped off all 100+ nice blue striped mushrooms so I can mount something else that won't be smothered by the damn mushrooms.


So what did you do with all the shrooms?


----------



## mmatt

Present and accounted for....


----------



## conix67

littletnklvr said:


> So what did you do with all the shrooms?


Collected by the garbage truck on Thursday morning! Saved one just in case. There are still a few on the overflow wall but can't figure out if they spread over the water column or split only. It seem they do spread over water column but I don't see them on the other side of tank..


----------



## conix67

conix67 said:


> Collected by the garbage truck on Thursday morning! Saved one just in case. There are still a few on the overflow wall but can't figure out if they spread over the water column or split only. It seem they do spread over water column but I don't see them on the other side of tank..


Attached is the photo of the rock (below the frag rack) with the mushrooms I removed. Not focused on the mushrooms so they are fuzzy but you get the idea.


----------



## tom g

*safe*

good to see some familiar faces here 
who elses is still here &#8230;.


----------



## littletnklvr

conix67 said:


> Collected by the garbage truck on Thursday morning! Saved one just in case. There are still a few on the overflow wall but can't figure out if they spread over the water column or split only. It seem they do spread over water column but I don't see them on the other side of tank..


Too bad I would have taken a few.


----------



## 50seven

tom g said:


> good to see some familiar faces here
> who elses is still here &#8230;.


Hi Tom, nice to see you still on here.

I'm an essential worker, so I'm still contributing to the CRA's coffers. But I'd rather have it this way. I'm sure I'd make good use of my time were I forced to be in quarantine, but for now I'm taking advantage of the empty roads

In the meantime, I'm taking down the tank and selling off the livestock. I still love my fish, but things in my life have changed and I'm opening a new chapter. Unfortunately I won't have the time I used to for the tank. It was a beloved journey and I shall always have a special place in my heart for all my marine friends: those who live in the water, and those who live on the land that I've met along the way.


----------



## tom g

*Hey kevin*

Holly crap I didnt expect to see your name on here .. wow hope u and family are well
Reach out if u ever need anything 
Stay safe my friend


----------



## wtac

Here!

Working from home and enjoying the many breaks when the kids barge in the office screaming with glee/pissing each other off. 

Helping my oldest with science homework and adding a few equations to throw off his teacher...right now its wheel and axle and he copied the angular/rotational force equation of why turning from a larger radius is easier than closer to the centre LMFAO.

Glad you guys are safe.

50seven: I hear ya and it's a tough decision to make. It gets easier but you will always have this monkey on your back.

Stay safe everyone. If you can stay home, please do. Lots of numpties here in Cgy that aren't adhering to the physical distancing with "herd immunity". IT'S BULLSHIT until 1) the majority of the population has been vaccinated and 2) after the 3rd time the virus hits and the...hate to say it...survivors have developed antibodies and only they will protect those that have not been vaccinated nor developed antibodies.

Viruses are fascinating things and will mutate. Antigens developed now (surviving an infection and vaccinated) may not be the same as the next wave but it wont kick our asses as hard.

Be safe everyone!


----------



## 50seven

tom g said:


> Holly crap I didnt expect to see your name on here .. wow hope u and family are well
> Reach out if u ever need anything
> Stay safe my friend


Thanks man,

Yep, all are well, healthy, and happy. I'm richly blessed with a good life and a loving family, and that's more than billions of people will ever have. But I can't have ALL THE HOBBIES in the world. gotta keep room in the house and in the mind for stuff that matters and time to rest, recharge, and give back.

Sold all the livestock last night to a fellow in Whitby who will take excellent care of them.

Just finished off the month of February building a spa. Now the business is shut down and the owner has no cash flow. One of my best clients ever and I feel for them. But her last clinic she opened a month before SARS, and it became very successful in later years, so...


----------



## fury165

Hey guys, I’m still around even though not very active for the past while. Hope you are all staying safe and sane.


----------

